# Passenger Ship Skorpios II grounded today in front of Maillen Islan, Puerto Montt



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

Alrededor de las 6 de la mañana de este jueves 5 de Febrero de 2015, el buque Skorpios II, procedente de Castro, varó frente a la isla Maillen (Puerto Montt). La situación está controlada por el momento.

Around 6 o'clock of the morning of this thursday 5th of February of 2015, the M/V Skorpios II, proceeding from Castro, grounded in front of Maillen Island (Puerto Montt). The situation is under control for the moment. 

Unos 89 pasajeros venían a bordo, además de 31 tripulantes. Por ahora, se espera que la marea suba para gestionar el rescate.

Some 89 passengers came on board, as well as 31 crew members. By now, it is expected that the tide rises to carry out the rescue operations.


Hay un gran número de embarcaciones de la Armada en el lugar para participar en el rescate. No se descarta error humano, pero se sigue investigando las causas del hecho.

There are a large number of vessels of the Navy in place to participate in the rescue. Cannot be ruled out human error, but it continues to investigate the causes of the fact.

La Armada desde Puerto Montt desplegó un completo operativo para rescatar a los tripulantes de la motonave Skorpios II que habría varado esta madrugada en la Región de Los Lagos, quedando encallado en la arena, sin riesgo de ingreso de agua. La emergencia se produjo a 14 kilómetros al sur oeste de Puerto Montt, a la altura del paso Maillén, mientras se dirigía de regreso desde Castro hasta el muelle de la empresa en Puerto Montt, sin que se registraran heridos.

The Navy from Puerto Montt deployed a full operation to rescue the crew from the Skorpios II that would have grounded this morning in the Region of Los Lagos, being stranded in the sand, without risk of water ingress. The emergency occurred 14 kilometers south west of Puerto Montt, at the height of the Maillan Island, while she was on his way back from Castro to the pier for the company in Puerto Montt, without any injuries on board.

Consultado sobre las razones de la emergencia o la posibilidad de un error humano "eso es materia de la investigación, no tengo ninguna hipótesis por ahora pero ya se constituyó el fiscal marítimo y estamos en las primeras diligencias. Están todos los riesgos controlados" señaló el Comandante en Jefe (s) de la V Zona Naval, Germán Toledo.

Consulted about the reasons of the emergency or the possibility of human error "that is matter of the research, I don't have any hypothesis for now but was already founded the maritime Prosecutor and we are in the first proceedings. All risks are under control" pointed out the Commander in Chief (s) Germ{an Toledo of the V Naval Zone, said.

La autoridad marítima de Puerto Montt ya activo un plan de rescate, con buques y aeronaves como un helicóptero Súper Puma, un avión Sky Master, el buque Micalvi y lanchas patrulleras del tipo Defender y Arcángel.

The Puerto Montt maritime authorities have valready activated a rescue plan, with ships and aircrafts, such as one Super Puma helicopter, one Sky Master airplane, the ship Micalvi and Patrol Boats type Defender and Arcangel. 
Los especialistas de rescate están esperando que suba la marea para desplegar los medios para sacar a los 89 turistas y 31 tripulantes que viajaban en el barco.

Se confirma que los tripulantes se encuentran en buenas condiciones y no existe riesgo de contaminación en el lugar.

It is confirmed that crew is min sound condition and the doers not exist a contamination risk in the zone.

Se estima que a las 15:50 horas comenzarán las labores de evacuación de los pasajeros, cuando se llegue al nivel más alto de la marea. "A esa hora vamos a tener más de cinco metros de altura así que no debería haber mayores problemas con la evacuación", puntualizó Toledo.

It is estimated that at 15:50 hours will begin the work of evacuation of passengers, when the highest level of the tide be reached. "At that time we will have more than five meters high so there should be no major problems with the evacuation," said Toledo.

Six (6) photos of this ship in this occurrence have already been posted .

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day surveychile.sm.today.7:30.reassenger ship scorpios ll.grounded today in front of mailland island puerto montt.thank you for the latest news obout this vessel.seems all will be rescued,thats good news,maybe they will tow it off.thanks for posting regards ben27


----------

